# tank breeding



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what type of setups have been accomplished for breeding p's

what type of substrate and color?
what type of decorations if any and where are they placed?
how many fish per gallon and tank sizes?
what was the water temp?
what chemicals were used in the tank?
was powerheads used?
does black water help?

only serious answers and accomplishments please


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

hey buddy...heres what i had.

natural looking pebbles(1/4")
plastic plants-spawned three inches away. I also had driftwood.
3 fish total in a 60 gallon
82degrees
just water condition, liquid neutral regulator
I never turned on my light.

From the begginer, I always had my powerhead on during the days. I tried black water with the power head on, but nothing happened. A week after i stopped using the powerhead and after a 30% water change, they breeded.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Nike started a thread for those who have had sucsess breeding, and what setups they got, I think it's in the links and tutorials?

check it out


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

My bad, by the looks of it that forum is no longer









that's a damn shame.

I would be nice if we could start an new one, and *pin it* here in husbandry,

Mods? :smile:

just an Idea.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> only serious answers and accomplishments please










nobody listens 
you could of told me that via pm instead of messin up my thread


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

hey, sorry man :smile:

90g

5 rb's 3 male 2 female

Filstar Xp3, 802 powerhead{new, and rarley on}

blue gravel, large mopani wood one side, one large fake plant in the corner on the other side, they breed right in the middle beside a propt up rock

80-82 deg, full size light on a timer 10-8, normal water conditions

nothing fancy, weekly spawning


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> large mopani wood one side


what is that and do u have pics


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Its a really dence [sp] dark wood, got at the lfs it had plastic wrapping on it.

I want to get rid of it it's to obtrusive

this is the best pic I got


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

where do your p's lay there eggs in the center or corners
need wood or plants or rocks


----------

